# Well Done Tanner



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Just to let you guys know, Tanner became a dad to another little girl this morning.

Congrats to you and the misses mate. :wave:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

well done dude


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

well done :thumb:


----------



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

Congrats to you both!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Congrats.............:thumb:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Well done to you both, Best wishes to all


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

all the best wishes:thumb::thumb:


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

cheers guys imogen beth tanner, 8lb 2 oz, 9:53 friday :thumb::thumb:

mum still not home


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

TANNERS ANGELS ALL TOGETHER NOW



just got home


----------



## Dave Richardson (Feb 3, 2008)

Big congrats, 

David:thumb:


----------



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

She's gorgeous mate, congrats!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

congrats mate


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Congratulations Bud. :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Congratulations Tanners.


----------



## cocothecat (Jun 7, 2009)

Congratulations


----------

